# Raw Apple Cider Vinegar while BFing



## Autumntx

Has anyone taken Raw Apple Cider Vinegar as a supplement while nursing? I would like to start and I'm bfing FT. I've read that it doesnt hurt anything. Just wondering if anyone has done it and the good/bad side effects they got.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I've never heard of this. What is it meant to do? I read once that women used to drink vinegar to make themselves thin.


----------



## Autumntx

Some ppl use it as a cleanse, which is not what I want to do. Thats too much while bfing. Its taken as a supplement by pl on a regular basis and has alot of benefits. Found this online: A Few Benefits of Raw Apple Cider Vinegar

1 tablespoon of Raw Apple Cider Vinegar mixed in 4 ounces of purified water after a meal has been used as a natural remedy for heartburn and as a replacement for toxic heartburn medications.
Raw Apple Cider Vinegar may help improve bowel irregularity, thereby removing toxins from the body at a faster rate.
Helps clear up skin conditions and blemishes giving a smoother texture and complexion.
Raw Apple Cider vinegar may also help with joint pain and stiffness.
Apple Cider Vinegar helps to break down fats so that your body can use them rather than store them. For this reason, many diets include ACV in their regimen.
On a small scale, ACV was studied by researchers at Arizona State University. The preliminary study was published in the Diabetes Care journal. It reported that ACV helps reduce levels of glucose.

Raw organic apple cider vinegar is even good for pets. It has been used to help control fleas and even promotes a healthy shiny coat.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

If you're BFing, I would consult with your doctor first or a lactation consultant first. I'm all for natural remedies, but I'm sure you wouldn't want anything to disrupt your BFing relationship :flower: Best of luck! I'll be stalked cause this is very interesting! :)


----------



## AlyssaA

I found that whenever I had ACV with juice or water or something my LO would get horrible tummy aches...she'd cry and fuss and just sounded so distraught and in pain :nope:! When I came off the ACV those tummy aches/crying spells stopped. So I associated the two. 
:flower:


----------

